# Buying twisty puzzles in Australia



## Wacky (Apr 30, 2008)

Went looking for a Square 1/Cube 21 (I know, made in the 90's.... I remember they were in stores in the 90's) and found the following stuff instead, all inside the two puzzle stores in Westfield Chatswood:

Rubik's Cube (regular and keychain)
Rubik's Icon (!!!! - would have bought it except all the colours looked the same. And it was expensive) 
Rubik's Revenge (think it's the old one, not sure, didn't check too closely since I had one already)
Rubik's Snake

A few weeks back one of the stores had an Eastsheen 2x2 but it doesn't anymore, I bought it...

So I thought I'd just make a thread and see what sort of puzzle outlets there are in Australia, or whether anyone cares.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 30, 2008)

Games world in Garden City Booragoon (Perth) have a rubiks magic, revenge, professor and snake.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 30, 2008)

You looked in Games Chain in Chatswood for that ES 2x2 right?? I modified one into a Spring Screw Structure. Where did you get the Rubik's Icon?? I've been looking for one for quite a while and I've never seen one (except in the US)

So the two stores you went to were Games Chain and S?crates?? I have been to them quite a lot looking for a good 3x3x3. In the S?crates, I have seen a godly store bought 3x3x3 as a display cube but when I went back to buy it, someone had taken it away.

Other than those two stores, I don't think there are any others. Maybe Toys r us but at last count they only sold bad China tiled 3x3x3's


----------



## Wacky (Apr 30, 2008)

I think one of them was called socrates, forgot the name of the other one which was next to the Coles.

The icon was in the other one, only saw one. If you buy it, please let me know whether it was good or not... (curious)

How did you know that the storebought was godly, did they have it out or something? 

KMart in Chatswood Chase sold 3x3x3s, but they were the older ones.


----------



## TimMc (May 1, 2008)

yellowpages.com.au is probably your best bet for finding them 

I've been to the following stores:
*Games Paradise @ Sydney CBD* http://www.gamesparadise.com.au/category.asp?cparent=9&cid=53
* Rubik's

*Mind Games @ Melbourne CBD* http://www.mindgames.com.au/
* Rubik's
* Meffert's
* East Sheen
* Famwealth

*The Games Shop @ Melbourne CBD* http://www.gameshop.com.au/aboutUs.asp?c=1349
* Rubik's
* Famwealth

---

The Games Shop had the best price on a Rubik's Cube @ AUD$20 each 

*A Note about Rubik's 3x3x3 Pricing!* Check the base of the hexagonal packaging:
- If it has Made in China 2006 and distributed by Elephanta Marketing then it should be selling for $20 or less.
- If it has Made in China 2005 and distributed by Crown & Andrew then it should be selling for around $25 or less.

EDIT: I've been to a couple of S?crates stores in NSW too where they've some Rubik's products.

Tim.


----------

